# A Year Ago Already



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

*







*

*While Hunter went to the Bridge on Sept 15, it was a year ago this Friday when I brought him home from the vet college so that I could let him go with peace and dignity the very next day.*
























*The road this past year has had it's ups and downs and throughout the peaks and valleys, Hunter was always been right beside me for he'll always be in my heart. But not being able to have his physical presence around has been an adjustment to say the least.*

*It's so hard to believe that an entire year has passed already and in that time, I miss how he'd wake me every morning by jumping up in the bed next to me and then flop upside down against me while talking up a storm. It was a game we both loved and cherished so much. I've missed him snuggling right up beside me each and every night so that we could spoon each other as we drifted off to sleep. I miss his smiling face greeting me each day as I come home through the door and I miss how when he knew we were heading out for a walk or a car ride, he'd jump up to bounce off of me but he'd do it ever so gently. He reminded me so mch of Tigger because he'd literally bounce up off the floor and that grin he'd flash me was priceless.*

*While I asked Hunter to be my Guardian Angel before he crossed over, the most I could do was hope he would be. Well, tonight he proved his presence as my Guardian Angel. I was on my way home from picking up a new bag of dog food and Chloe and Forrest were in the van with me. Not five minutes from home and in a residential area, a young boy of maybe 8 years old, darted out across the road right into the path of my vehicle. How my brakes stopped the van in time I'll never know as I didn't see the boy until the last second. Thank heavens there wasn't a vehicle immediately behind me either. The boy lost his footing from the shock of him about to be hit but managed to stay on his feet as he scrambled past the van. Thankfully there wasn't a car in the lane to my right either!*

*The boy appeared at the exact time my thoughts were lost on Hunter and while his CD of music was playing too. I know it was Hunter's divine intervention that kept the boy safe as well as Chloe & Forrest for they took a nice little tumble in the back of my van. *

*I'm guessing that Hunter knows how I still wrestle with the fact that I had to make the decision to take his life, even though the decision was made out of love and the need to spare him any pain. Hunter knew that if anything happened to that little boy tonight, I'd never be able to cope with the guilt and so Hunter spared me that grief. It was at that moment that I became aware of Hunter's presence and guidance and t was a surreal moment at the very least.*

*Hunter my baby boy, Mommy misses you something crazy but I am happy that you are in a better place. Chloe and Forrest send their hearts full of love and hope that you are doing all the swimming, running, walking and eating that you possibly can and that you also have a big comfy couch to snooze on since they both know how much of a couch potato you used to enjoy being. *

*Til we meet again my sweet one, please continue being my Guardian Angel and watch out for me and your fursiblings.
*

*Much love and kisses,*
*Mommy, 
Chloe & Forrest*














*







*​*

Feel free to check out Hunter's memorial page that is in the works. 
I still need to add more photos! ​*​​*http://www.hunterboydalden.critters.com/*








Hunter passed away just 10 days after his 7th birthday due to lymphoma. In his particular case, the lymphoma affected his calcium levels and made them too high. Each time his calcium spiked, it did great damage to his kidneys. Hunter was pretty much in renal failure by the time any and all of the testing done finally came back supportive of lymphoma. Chemo in his case wasn't even an option. He was truly one of the best of the best and my heartdog at that. He was my very firrst dog and the one I had waited all my childhood days for. Our special bond was a strong one and he was always there for me in the kind of way that he'd lick my tears from my face, rest his chin in my lap or always stay in the same room I was in just to be near when I needed someone.

Godspeed my sweet, darling boy!​


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Elizabeth........... beautiful


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice tribute to a gorgeous boy, Godspeed sweet Hunter.
Love you're Memorial page.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful tribute to Hunter. As one who has lost a golden to Lymphoma I can feel your pain. I also agree that I know that dogs past are up there looking over us.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I cried. How lucky you are to have been loved and now watched over by such a special boy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hunter is with you always. Wonderful tribute, thank you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful tribute to hunter. no matter how long or how short we have them they make such a big impact in our lives. rest well hunter.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your guardian angel and a beautiful boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm crying too. What a beautful, beautiful tribute filled with love for your special boy. What a duo you two are... that kind of love never leaves us and, yes, he will continue watching over you and waiting for the time for you to be together again. You are very blessed and we are blessed for you sharing your special love affair with Hunter. Play hard at the bridge !!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That made me cry, but in a good way. Hunter was a regal boy with such a kind face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was one beautiful tribute for a very handsome boy. You were very blessed to have had each other. He lives on in your heart and memories furever. Run free sweet boy you are a hero.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who cried. Hunter was a great dog.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How beautiful... Hunter is certainly watching you from above. Rest in peace sweet pup.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for such a wonderful tribute. My heart is full of love for you and your wonderful angel.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe God sends us these angels to help us learn unconditional love, trust and loyalty. Your Hunter was a true example. What a wonderful golden boy he was.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful son Hunter. There are moments when I feel Cody's presence as well and I cherish those moments very much. You just feel unexpectedly close to him, you know? Loved your tribute...it shows so much of your love for him.


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

DON'T GRIEVE TOO LONG 

Don't grieve too long for now I'm free. I'm following the path God set for me
I ran to Him when I heard His call, I wagged my tail and left it all.
I could not stay another day, To bark, to love, to romp or play
Games left unplayed must stay that way. I found such peace it made my day.
My parting has left you with a void, So fill it with your remembered joy 
A friendship shared, your laugh, a kiss; Oh, yes, these things I too shall miss.

Be not burdened with times of sorrow, I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow
My life's been full, you've given so much - Your time, your love and gentle touch.
Perhaps my time seemed all to brief, Don't lengthen it now with undue grief
Lift up your heart and share with me. God wanted me now, He set me free.
Author unknown


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute and story. Thank You for sharing. I love the wording you placed around his picture....he was much too young.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

HE AS LIKE MY sCXOOTER (LOST AT 6, MY hUNTER LOST AT 4, MY kAYcEE LOT AT 8---WY TO YOUNG. bUT THEN NO MATTER THE AGE WE NEVER HAVE THEM LONG ENOUGH. I KNOW YOU MISS THIS BEAUTIFUL BOY AND YOU DID ID THE RIGHT AND FAIR THING BY HIM.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A very touching tribute - thank you for sharing him

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter


----------

